# Microsoft threatens its (MVP!)Most Valuable Professional



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2007)

> *Who said you could improve our software?*
> 
> By Will Watts
> 
> ...



source:
*www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/05/microsoft_mvp_threats/

 MVP's here?  M$ can bite!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey..I am nt getting exactly.Instead of just copy and paste..plz post the news in brief in ur own words plz.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## led_shankar (Jun 5, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 5, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> hey..I am nt getting exactly.Instead of just copy and paste..plz post the news in brief in ur own words plz.



me too not getting...plz explain in brief !


----------



## eddie (Jun 6, 2007)

Poor guy  He must've felt the frustration that millions of Linux users feel. Typical Microsoft conversation....

Microsoft: You are infringing our license terms.
Respondent: Really? Where? Please tell me. I will remove it 
Microsoft: You are infringing our license terms. We will sue you!
Respondent: Yeah I hear ya but pleeeeaaaseeee tell me where??? Which part of the code?
Microsoft: We told you so. Don't you believe us? You are infringing our license terms.
Respondent: F You!


----------



## mediator (Jun 6, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Poor guy  He must've felt the frustration that millions of Linux users feel. Typical Microsoft conversation....
> 
> Microsoft: You are infringing our license terms.
> Respondent: Really? Where? Please tell me. I will remove it
> ...


 Respondent: MS is a leader in spreading FUD.
MS Fanboy : Mind ur words 'boy'! U r 'abusing' the most popular company?  How dare u? 
Respondent : MS can never be loyal to anyone. They made their MVP's life a living hell.
MS Fanboy : Be 'sensible'. 'only OSC community' can talk like this!!
Respondent : I only did some programming on 'windows'.
MS Fanboy : U gotta use 'common sense' when using windows!!

So u see 'common sense' is a very important factor u got to embed into ur computing and whenever, 'for watever'  u r using MS-windows and MS products that can save u mentally and 'financially'. I pity the 'average joes'!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 6, 2007)

> But MS doesn't want you supporting Visual Studio Express with your add-ons.


Hhehehhehe.. ..LOL @ the NEWS 

_B/w Plz Format the First Post of this Thread..It looks weird and doesnt serve the purpose_


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jun 6, 2007)

^^Yeah. The post is full of debris. Please format the post well, clean up the junk!


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 6, 2007)

awesome....I mean the digit respondents....more than the news...espically eddie and mediator

eBro


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think not many will like this news!
news in brief:
A guy who was awarded and patronized by M$ MVP tries to build some free plugins for VS Express edtn(freely available?).Now after the plugins are released by him,M$ first praised him,then came hunting him for violating M$ EULA for Visual Studio Express License.Now the guy is in trouble.yes same threatening thingy is there follows the poor guy too
is it OK for slow coaches?.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I think not many will like this news!
> news in brief:
> A guy who was awarded and patronized by M$ MVP tries to build some free plugins for VS Express edtn(freely available?).Now after the plugins are released by him,M$ first praised him,then came hunting him for violating M$ EULA for Visual Studio Express License.Now the guy is in trouble.yes same threatening thingy is there follows the poor guy too
> is it OK for slow coaches?.


All this Stuff is well understood After You Just Formatted your post very well..Initially ..I guess It  must have been a " _Fast Copy-Paste_ "


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 7, 2007)

Ha ha ha...
This is a typical MS response... 
Nobody know what MS wants us do and what not to do!!


----------



## anandk (Jun 7, 2007)

Interesting news. Wonder what really hapnd behind the curtains


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2007)

> Meanwhile, a quiet word in the ear of any earnest young programmer who is considering downloading a copy of Visual Studio Express and slaving deep into the night, striving hard in the Microsofty ways, in the hope one day of earning the glorious rank of MVP.


This is no laughing matter, IMHO. The person was doing something for the benefit of aspiring Windows developers and all Microsoft could do was what it usually does. I generally just loathe Windows but I did have some respect for Microsoft. However, such incidents do not help their case. Shame on them!



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Poor guy  He must've felt the frustration that millions of Linux users feel. Typical Microsoft conversation....
> 
> Microsoft: You are infringing our license terms.
> Respondent: Really? Where? Please tell me. I will remove it
> ...


Brilliant post. If you came up with that yourself (and I believe you did), it is seriously awesome stuff. Funny and accurate.


----------



## anandk (Jun 8, 2007)

ms side of the story

_*...he developed extension for a product where EULA prohibits extensions...*_

"we’ve been asking him in multiple emails and conference calls to stop extending (just Express) since before Visual Studio 2005 even shipped, (_ie they were talking for 2 years_). We even got the General Manager of Visual Studio to personally talk to him on the phone to plead with him to remove Express extensibility. Closely following that, Jamie took the violations to heart and removed Visual Studio Express extensibility for several months. Only recently did he decide to add Express support back to TestDriven.NET and only after another round of conversations and close to two years of trying to avoid escalating this situation, we felt compelled to deliver our message in a different form." 

*blogs.msdn.com/danielfe/


----------



## lalam (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmm i don't know what to say is it a monkey or is it a donkey or something else?


----------



## sivarap (Jun 8, 2007)

Well...MS is not a Open source....So they are allowed to restrict whatever they want in their EULA. But one thing beats me....Is it explicitly written in their EULA that no one can extend their Express module (or whatever)....

If it is not already written then Jamie is right....if not jaemie is wrong.

Also note that Jamie is not intending to give his product for free....He is also tryin to make money out of it.....

Its like selling a toothpaste free sample ....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 8, 2007)

Read what Microsoft Has to say on it....

*blogs.msdn.com/danielfe/

there is always 2 side of a story


----------



## eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> _*...he developed extension for a product where EULA prohibits extensions...*_


 Would you please be kind enough to link us to the EULA of Visual Studio Express edition while quoting the stanza that prohibits extensions?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

So after reading the above given blog, all i can summ up is that this jamie guy is violating the eula of express edition. (Not of Pro Edition.)

So this time Around M$ is right.
Sue him....


----------



## eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> So after reading the above given blog, all i can summ up is that this jamie guy is violating the eula of express edition. (Not of Pro Edition.)


 You've read the EULA and found the violating lines? If yes, I would repeat my request for those lines and a link to EULA.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope GX doesnt get into trouble for trying to improve vista's UI or Vishal for trying to improve windows performance using the registry...


----------

